
Can Fracking Be Cleaned Up? - iProject
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/428076/can-fracking-be-cleaned-up/?p1=A3
======
DiabloD3
The rule of any headline that asks a question: the answer is always no.

In this case, this greatly saddens me. Why haven't we banned fracking? We
don't need the natural gas, but we need the groundwater its destroying.

